# The Chat Room ....



## greenasthegrass

Calling Doctor Nuke needs fixing please!


TA!

Greenie


----------



## nukeadmin

sorted


----------



## DABurleigh

Sorted in the sense that at least someone can get in or sorted in the sense that the stubborn underlying bug of rejecting and banning many people on a random basis is sorted?

Dave


----------



## Bryandh

Never, repeat never been able to access chat room :?


----------



## Addie

I didn't even know there was one!


----------



## Glandwr

Toilet was blocked I think Dave

Dick


----------



## Bryandh

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Why oh why do I do it ??
To test my above reply I once again tried to enter Chat room.. Result ? Same old same old !!

Failed...Server reconnecting in "x" seconds................... endlessly. And then as before, frozen, and unable to navigate away from the Chat Forum Lobby. Only possible way to escape is to shutdown Windows Explorer and try to re-enter MHF.com from Favourites only to receive the message "Oops the link appears to be broken" This happened continually for over 40 minutes before being apply to get back on the site.
Nuke...you got a problem and I am sure it affects not only me and/or my puter.


----------



## DABurleigh

nuke's "sorted" is a euphemism for "reset", not "widely reported chat room bug now fixed" :-(

It isn't fit-for-purpose, Dave; get your money back under the Sales of Good Act! If not, cut your losses and give us back the working free one!

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

I got in it straight away, not banned, booted or otherwise discriminated aganst :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mind you I was on my own  

Peter


----------



## carolgavin

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I got in it straight away, not banned, booted or otherwise discriminated aganst :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mind you I was on my own
> 
> Peter


Yeah, we all hid :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS Only joking we enjoy your company in there


----------



## Marrabone

I seem to one of the banned ones too. I've never been able to get in, similar experiences to Bryandh.


----------



## grandadbaza

Didnt even know it existed , but got straight in , and found it was full of invisible people!!!!! or I have gone blind


----------



## Bryandh

My raging paranoia is rearing its ugly head....must take a pill later :lol: 
Only a "chosen" few allowed access and they must have a special password and have secret handshakes etc etc. Prove me wrong nuke ......it is broke, fix it, why do you think the rooms are empty, cos nobody can get in !!!!


----------



## carolgavin

Bryandh said:


> My raging paranoia is rearing its ugly head....must take a pill later :lol:
> Only a "chosen" few allowed access and they must have a special password and have secret handshakes etc etc. Prove me wrong nuke ......it is broke, fix it, why do you think the rooms are empty, cos nobody can get in !!!!


As one of the 'chosen few' who can get in but more importantly can get back out without never being able to get back into facts for hours and hours!! I think I may be able to help.

Does ones passwordie contain any of these type things * ( % & £ ; ' @ > .< ????????????
If it does then the chatroom login doodah does not like these so you would need to change it!!
This means changing your main MHFacts password


----------



## Bryandh

carolgavin said:


> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> 
> My raging paranoia is rearing its ugly head....must take a pill later :lol:
> Only a "chosen" few allowed access and they must have a special password and have secret handshakes etc etc. Prove me wrong nuke ......it is broke, fix it, why do you think the rooms are empty, cos nobody can get in !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the 'chosen few' who can get in but more importantly can get back out without never being able to get back into facts for hours and hours!! I think I may be able to help.
> 
> Does ones passwordie contain any of these type things * ( % & £ ; ' @ > .< ????????????
> If it does then the chatroom login doodah does not like these so you would need to change it!!
> This means changing your main MHFacts password
Click to expand...

Nope does not apply.

Are you saying a password is needed for entry to Chat Room ?


----------



## carolgavin

Bryandh said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> 
> My raging paranoia is rearing its ugly head....must take a pill later :lol:
> Only a "chosen" few allowed access and they must have a special password and have secret handshakes etc etc. Prove me wrong nuke ......it is broke, fix it, why do you think the rooms are empty, cos nobody can get in !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the 'chosen few' who can get in but more importantly can get back out without never being able to get back into facts for hours and hours!! I think I may be able to help.
> 
> Does ones passwordie contain any of these type things * ( % & £ ; ' @ > .< ????????????
> If it does then the chatroom login doodah does not like these so you would need to change it!!
> This means changing your main MHFacts password
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope does not apply.
> 
> Are you saying a password is needed for entry to Chat Room ?
Click to expand...

Yes and No :lol: :lol: It should log you in automatically and it uses your motorhomefacts password to do this for you. If your main facts password contains anything that is not just letters then it doesn't like it and will not let you in!!!

So what happens when you try, tell me step by step and lets see if we can figure it out for you!!! Just had a thought!!! Are you on one of those dongle things just noticed your location??? Russell has trouble getting into chat using his so that could be it!!


----------



## CPW2007

Hmmm, Bryandh I fear you are not alone!! I've never ventured into the chat room - wouldn't know what to do if I did but having read this discussion, I thought I'd give it a try. Should have known better!! :x :x Just after I think I got into the chat room, I got a "nag" screen come up that said "reconnecting in" .... etc etc!! Whatever it was meant to do - it didn't!! And I was subsequently "frozen out" of the motorhomefacts website until just now!! :evil: :evil: 

Oh - and I also don't have any fancy wotsits or doodahs or thingamajigs within my password - that, like life, can get too complicated!!  :lol: :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## carolgavin

CPW2007 said:


> Hmmm, Bryandh I fear you are not alone!! I've never ventured into the chat room - wouldn't know what to do if I did but having read this discussion, I thought I'd give it a try. Should have known better!! :x :x Just after I think I got into the chat room, I got a "nag" screen come up that said "reconnecting in" .... etc etc!! Whatever it was meant to do - it didn't!! And I was subsequently "frozen out" of the motorhomefacts website until just now!! :evil: :evil:
> 
> Oh - and I also don't have any fancy wotsits or doodahs or thingamajigs within my password - that, like life, can get too complicated!!  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris this is what happens to a lot of people, Nuke knows but he needs a volunteer to go through things with him. Problem is as you have just realised it can take ages to get back into facts and no one wants to volunteer.

In my opinion it is very broke and needs fixed!!!


----------



## moblee

I've just slipped in & out no prob


----------



## DevonDuo

Another of the can't get in and got bombed out of MHF for about an hour. Just kept getting "internet explorer cannot display this page". Then tried firefox, same result no page to display.
No strange password, just usual letters/numbers.


----------



## Bryandh

carolgavin said:


> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> 
> My raging paranoia is rearing its ugly head....must take a pill later :lol:
> Only a "chosen" few allowed access and they must have a special password and have secret handshakes etc etc. Prove me wrong nuke ......it is broke, fix it, why do you think the rooms are empty, cos nobody can get in !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the 'chosen few' who can get in but more importantly can get back out without never being able to get back into facts for hours and hours!! I think I may be able to help.
> 
> Does ones passwordie contain any of these type things * ( % & £ ; ' @ > .< ????????????
> If it does then the chatroom login doodah does not like these so you would need to change it!!
> This means changing your main MHFacts password
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope does not apply.
> 
> Are you saying a password is needed for entry to Chat Room ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and No :lol: :lol: It should log you in automatically and it uses your motorhomefacts password to do this for you. If your main facts password contains anything that is not just letters then it doesn't like it and will not let you in!!!
> 
> So what happens when you try, tell me step by step and lets see if we can figure it out for you!!! Just had a thought!!! Are you on one of those dongle things just noticed your location??? Russell has trouble getting into chat using his so that could be it!!
Click to expand...

On fixed landline.

If you back up a little and read my 2nd reply to the thread it pretty much covers the problem. But please go to no trouble as I would feel uneasy trying again as each time I do, very strange things happen to my 'puter. 
I am really participating in this thread to prevent it slipping out of active mode 

thanks


----------



## carolgavin

Bryandh said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> 
> My raging paranoia is rearing its ugly head....must take a pill later :lol:
> Only a "chosen" few allowed access and they must have a special password and have secret handshakes etc etc. Prove me wrong nuke ......it is broke, fix it, why do you think the rooms are empty, cos nobody can get in !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the 'chosen few' who can get in but more importantly can get back out without never being able to get back into facts for hours and hours!! I think I may be able to help.
> 
> Does ones passwordie contain any of these type things * ( % & £ ; ' @ > .< ????????????
> If it does then the chatroom login doodah does not like these so you would need to change it!!
> This means changing your main MHFacts password
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope does not apply.
> 
> Are you saying a password is needed for entry to Chat Room ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and No :lol: :lol: It should log you in automatically and it uses your motorhomefacts password to do this for you. If your main facts password contains anything that is not just letters then it doesn't like it and will not let you in!!!
> 
> So what happens when you try, tell me step by step and lets see if we can figure it out for you!!! Just had a thought!!! Are you on one of those dongle things just noticed your location??? Russell has trouble getting into chat using his so that could be it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On fixed landline.
> 
> If you back up a little and read my 2nd reply to the thread it pretty much covers the problem. But please go to no trouble as I would feel uneasy trying again as each time I do, very strange things happen to my 'puter.
> I am really participating in this thread to prevent it slipping out of active mode
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Hiya yes your second post is a lot of peoples experience of the chat room. Some can get past the reconnecting message and get in. Once they are in they find if they want to get out they cannot get back into facts. So looks like there are two groups those who can get in and those that once in have difficulty getting back.

I can understand your reluctance quite a few of our members Sallytrafic, Litcher and Dabs just will not go there anymore as its not worth the hassle.

Anyway another wee bumpie for Nuke!!


----------



## Hezbez

Right, I'm a goin in - come and get me if I'm not back in 10 minutes!


----------



## Bryandh

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ carolgavin...... told yah, secret passwords and special handshakes. Damn it, and I took the pill !!!!!


----------



## Hezbez

ok - got in no probs, wee chat with oor Carol, oot ok, and back onto Facts - all fine here


----------



## carolgavin

Bryandh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: @ carolgavin...... told yah, secret passwords and special handshakes. Damn it, and I took the pill !!!!!


Did you take the blue pill or the red pill though that is the question????????

PS We gave up on the funny handshake the heffalump in the corner of the chatroom beside the trampoline didn't like it!!


----------



## nukeadmin

> Problem is as you have just realised it can take ages to get back into facts and no one wants to volunteer.


actually it would only be a few minutes as the firewall rule can be removed that blocks in a tic and then can continue testing


----------



## geraldandannie

carolgavin said:


> I can understand your reluctance quite a few of our members Sallytrafic, Litcher and Dabs just will not go there anymore as its not worth the hassle.


And me! Nuke / Dave needs someone who can't get in, and who is on MSN or Skype to be able to converse with him while they try to get in. Dave - is there a time today when you will be available to work on this? Maybe we should try and synchronise a concerted 'go' at fixing it.

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

I can make some time later this afternoon if anyone is available that meets the criteria Gerald states above


----------



## Bryandh

nukeadmin said:


> Problem is as you have just realised it can take ages to get back into facts and no one wants to volunteer.
> 
> 
> 
> actually it would only be a few minutes as the firewall rule can be removed that blocks in a tic and then can continue testing
Click to expand...

What on earth does this mean............... please translate to idiot-speak !

Dithering about with firewalls etc should not be needed.......... just the click of a button should be all that is required.fix it or dump I say.


----------



## nukeadmin

> What on earth does this mean............... please translate to idiot-speak !
> 
> Dithering about with firewalls etc should not be needed.......... just the click of a button should be all that is required.fix it or dump I say.


it means whoever helps me test it wont be blocked for ages as I will be on hand via online chat and as soon as we can reproduce the issue I can immediately unblock them so that we can continue testing uninterrupted


----------



## sallytrafic

Wouldn't it also be better with someone with a vanilla flavour computer ie just out of the box with nothing added. 

As the problem appears to affect the same people but spread randomly over the membership I would be placing my money on something like poor latency


----------



## litcher

I have both skype and msn and will be around until 3pm. Interestingly I have discovered that while I can't get in using my laptop I can on my desktop!

Viv


----------



## nukeadmin

ok viv PM me your msn details or skype and we can work on it later  and thx


----------



## carolgavin

Well done chaps and chapesses lets get the bandit fixed once and for all!!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

How was the hot date in the chat room? did it go well?


----------



## sallytrafic

They've probably got locked out, or in, and as Viv had to go out at three, if she's still in, she will be fuming


----------



## litcher

I'm still alive, have been in and out of the chatroom  

However, that's only because Nuke messed about with the firewall. Seems it thought I was a hacker! As if!! 8O :lol: 

Viv


----------



## greenasthegrass

ooh playing with ya firewall defo a hot date then! so does that mean you can come and play? has anyone else been in?

I noticed there were more lines in it for some reason heffalump must have had a tidy up for the visitors!

Greenie 8O


----------



## nukeadmin

k was most enlightening 

It appears the system thinks a port scanning attempt is progressing and so it temporary blocks the IP

I have bypassed this in a clunky way for now so can others please test it (Viv tested it and it worked ok) and let me know and I will do more research with the developers as to why this would happen


----------



## litcher

I don't know - Nuke was going to post an update but he's vanished into thin air. We're still connected on Skype although he couldn't hear me, but I think he must have disappeared into the big black hole that some of you know as the chatroom. Others amongst us know better. :twisted: 

Viv

Oops, he reappeared while I was typing.


----------



## Bryandh

:lol: Guess I'll just hide in the corner for now,at least until some survivors make it back into the real world.


----------



## greenasthegrass

what a wuss have you tried it then? no good complaining and not giving it a go is there? :lol:


----------



## litcher

Hey, I've been in and out again and lived to tell the tale!  Come on, we need another brave soul to have a try.

Viv


----------



## carolgavin

nukeadmin said:


> k was most enlightening
> 
> It appears the system thinks a port scanning attempt is progressing and so it temporary blocks the IP
> 
> I have bypassed this in a clunky way for now so can others please test it (Viv tested it and it worked ok) and let me know and I will do more research with the developers as to why this would happen


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

That is exactly what we thought it was!!!!! Ooooh Greenie we could be masters of these here forum things.

Right all we need now is to get the faithful back in and we are away!!! Spy quiz anyone???


----------



## greenasthegrass

We were only just saying t'other day where bigduv gone!

Get yon tenner done and we be in that chat room in a jiffy!


Have even shaken a leg!


Greenie :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: Chatroom not working*



DavetheCoo said:


> _Content removed by Moderators since account is in breach of the rules as regards duplicate accounts. Moderator note posted later in this thread._


Hiya Dave the Coo we are all well and trying to get chat fixed to get you back!!! Whyfor are you in Monaco and who is looking after the coos????


----------



## greenasthegrass

Course its mine I have just the one!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

DAB's has been in aout in out shake it all about and he lived to tell the tale!!!


----------



## Penquin

The posts by DavetheCoo have been removed for discussion, since it was admitted to be in breach of the rules.  

It is hoped that DavetheCoo will contact Nuke direct to restart his account so that these posts can be replaced as soon as possible.  

It will be good to see him back on here regularly,  

Dave

For the Mods Team


----------



## geraldandannie

Well chaps, I'm heading in. If you don't hear from me for a while ... well, you know  

Gerald


----------



## CPW2007

Ok, I'll go and dip me toe in and see what happens!! 8O :lol: I've got some work to do so I won't be staying in (hopefully!!) and I'll see what happens when/if I get out!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## DevonDuo

Yesterday couldn't get in, tried 5 minutes ago and yip i safely entered & made my escape to tell the tale.


----------



## geraldandannie

geraldandannie said:


> Well chaps, I'm heading in. If you don't hear from me for a while ... well, you know


Guess what? 

*sigh*

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

I see Chris hasn't come back to us yet 8O 

This was what happened:

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I'm not intending to be in MHF tonight so I'l give it a try


----------



## CPW2007

geraldandannie said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well chaps, I'm heading in. If you don't hear from me for a while ... well, you know
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Guess what???  :evil: :evil: I knew - I just knew I'd get swallowed up!!! It's taken me an hour to get back in to the forum - must be some sort of a one hour "sin-bin" for daring to try and enter the realm of the secret society of (well I don't know the answer to that 'cos I can't get in there!!). :lol: :lol:

And I get the same "nag" screen as Gerald!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## carolgavin

Awwwwwwww noooooooo this cannot be happening!!!!


----------



## bigbazza

Just been in, I think, left message :? 

Didn't enter Password or username.

This is what I got after Geralds Screen:-


----------



## carolgavin

bigbazza said:


> Just been in, I think, left message :?
> 
> Didn't enter Password or username.
> 
> This is what I got after Geralds Screen:-


Yeah thats right then just click on chatroom you want to enter.


----------



## litcher

I thought it was too good to be true.  I just tried to show off by nipping in and out again only to find it won't let me in - it says I have a missing plug-in. I don't even get a list of the chat rooms, just two blank white boxes with "Missing Plug-in" in the middle of each.  

Viv


----------



## carolgavin

Bloody Nukes fixed it worse!!!!!! Lol!!


Frank is locked out of facts after trying to get into chat and he wants back in please!!!!!


----------



## litcher

A little update.....

I think the chat room stole my plug-in cos other things won't work now either. :evil: I've had to give up on Chrome and use Firefox instead until I get round to uninstalling and reinstalling Chrome.

I think it's the flash plug in but when I try to get the latest version (through one of the sites that's complaining) it says Chrome has it and does its own updates when a new version comes out. I think it's fibbing.

Anyway, now for an attempt to storm the chatroom and rescue my plug-in. Or will the chatroom win by mortally wounding Firefox? Isn't life exciting? :lol: :lol: 

May see you all later, may not......

Viv


----------



## carolgavin

Ooooh Viv may the force be with you and all who sail in you!!!!!!!

How odd is this though am sure that chatroom is haunted!!!


----------



## DABurleigh

I hope you retrieved it, Viv. I'm about to venture in again, and am sorely tempted to bring matters to a head in a very fitting way, nuke.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Oooooh excellent piccy DAB's did you take it yourself :lol: :lol: 

Now remember the last bomb I chucked in ruined your lycra suit so be very careful!!!! Might be the best idea mind to nuke the thing as it is not working right is it!!!


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi I'm back

Didn't get past 'connecting' which it didn't then it kept me out of MHF

If I get in I think I'll set off a tactical nuclear device the ENP pulse will kill off the server


----------



## Bryandh

Same here, only just able get back on MHF after trying, against my better judgement, to enter Chat Room, told, "connection failed" then unable to navigate away from Chat Room Lobby, shut down puter, restarted and then unable enter MHF.


----------



## nukeadmin

ok i need someone else to test with me then as the issue that Viv was getting must be different to what you are getting ?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Dave

I'm pretty free most of today - I just need to take the dog out now, but if you can let me know when you're available, I'll be around.

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

same time as yesterday Gerald i.e. 3pmish onwards ?


----------



## geraldandannie

nukeadmin said:


> same time as yesterday Gerald i.e. 3pmish onwards ?


Should be fine. I'll PM you my MSN details.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, I've just got in. And out again!

Worked with Nuke via MSN, and what he's done is to exclude the chat rooms from the firewall for the moment. He saw me try to get in, and saw what happened at his end, so he's armed with a bit more information now.

I would say it's worth a go for anyone that's had trouble up to now. I haven't been able to get into the chatrooms for months.

I've just got in on the other laptop, and come out again without any trouble.

Gerald


----------



## CPW2007

geraldandannie said:


> Well, I've just got in. And out again!
> 
> Worked with Nuke via MSN, and what he's done is to exclude the chat rooms from the firewall for the moment. He saw me try to get in, and saw what happened at his end, so he's armed with a bit more information now.
> 
> I would say it's worth a go for anyone that's had trouble up to now. I haven't been able to get into the chatrooms for months.
> 
> I've just got in on the other laptop, and come out again without any trouble.
> 
> Gerald


Hmmmmm - ok but it's against my better judgement!!! If it goes belly-up again you just know that you won't see me for at least an hour!! 8O :? :lol:

Regards

Chris

Edit: Well, that seemed painless!! Got in, had a rummage around as one does and then got out!!! I think I could be going back in later but we'll see!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

CPW2007 said:


> Well, that seemed painless!! Got in, had a rummage around as one does and then got out!!!


I know - it's almost an anticlimax to go in and out successfully.

What we need now is for DABs and Sallytrafic to try it :wink:

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

Nipped in and out. Now coughing dust. It's a bit like Hiroshima in there.

Can't see how to get full page window which was always pretty essential for a quiz, as opposed to a slow typing chat among a couple of people. What's the secret?

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

Been in and got out OK


----------



## bigbazza

Just been in and talked to adonisito and back here safe & sound


----------



## carolgavin

DABurleigh said:


> Nipped in and out. Now coughing dust. It's a bit like Hiroshima in there.
> 
> Can't see how to get full page window which was always pretty essential for a quiz, as opposed to a slow typing chat among a couple of people. What's the secret?
> 
> Dave


Dust, dust what do you mean dust??????? Greenie and I have kept the chatroom pristine and the heffalump has helped as well. Ok the trampoline might have been dusty but that was your job :lol: :lol:


----------

